# Parking your van during the day.



## kaity23 (May 20, 2013)

So I have been really lucky and only have been towed once. Put its my biggest fear while living in my van. I'd rather get a ticket for camping than getting my car towed. So I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of places to leave my car during the day when exploring new towns. Obviously there are designated places that say they will tow, but is there any that won't? I know walmarts and shit like that, but walmarts arent always the closest place to where you're heading. Its not a big deal to walk but I'm just looking for other ideas.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 20, 2013)

basically think of the same places you would sleep at night. hospital parking lots, park and ride lots, on the edges of downtown where residential areas start, boat loading docks and fishing areas ect. free parking spots are endless if you know where to look.


----------



## kaity23 (May 20, 2013)

Thank you! Ya I usually park in residential


----------



## japanarchist (May 20, 2013)

Try hotels, apartment complexes, and restaurants like Ihop or something. I've parked and slept at all three and never had an issue.


----------



## zephyr23 (May 21, 2013)

any grocery store or plaza of sorts you can always find free parking if you look hard enough


----------



## wokofshame (May 22, 2013)

I just park in the prime metered spots and then either burn the parking tickets or wipe my ass with them.

I'm sure if you left your whip there for 24 hours + they'd tow you, but it takes time for the cities to default you on your tickets. Usually they give you 1 week-1 month, and by that time I'm long gone. I have close to 1000$ of tickets in Portland. One of the advantages of being a traveller.


----------

